# Moving to Al-Khobar Saudi



## Steve&Nurana (Mar 15, 2014)

HI guys, 

We are a family of 3 moving to Khobar in the next month or so, 

I'd like to meet some people to get a general idea of life there and to answer some questions we have 

Thanks 

Steve & Nurana


----------



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

Let me know what questions you have and I'll do best to answer....


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I am living in Jeddah since last 5 years,, let me know if I can help you in any thing


----------



## paddyirish (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi my name is Paddy. I am sorry for posting on your form as I am new and not sure how to use correctly. 

I am a recruitment consultant , and I am looking to move to UAE. 

I would like to find out what a good salary would be as I have been offered a job through LinkedIn but it is a very small recruitment company. I would like to make a decent salary to save also. 

I am curious also if the accommodation companies provide is of good standard.
Is it normally very far from the work place etc.
Also my girlfriend is hoping to move with me, is it difficult for women to settle into the culture/rules? 
I would be very grateful for any honest advise.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

paddyirish said:


> Hi my name is Paddy. I am sorry for posting on your form as I am new and not sure how to use correctly. I am a recruitment consultant , and I am looking to move to UAE. I would like to find out what a good salary would be as I have been offered a job through LinkedIn but it is a very small recruitment company. I would like to make a decent salary to save also. I am curious also if the accommodation companies provide is of good standard. Is it normally very far from the work place etc. Also my girlfriend is hoping to move with me, is it difficult for women to settle into the culture/rules? I would be very grateful for any honest advise.


You're posting in the Middle East which doesn't cover UAE. You should post on the Dubai forum, if that's where your offer is or UAE if it's elsewhere. Also, check out the stickies, there's loads of useful information in them.


----------

